# Flu shot? Or not?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well guys, how do you feel about it? I've never been one to get it (the flu shot) but now that I have a small child I think this is the year. We've all read what the naysayers and the medical community have to say.

What do you all think? Does anyone think they actually got sick due to it?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All I can say is last year was the first time I have ever gotten one. It is also the first year I never got a cold or flu. Food for thought.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm way more likely to give credence to the opinion of a trained medical professional than to some anecdote from some regular joe....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> I'm way more likely to give credence to the opinion of a trained medical professional than to some anecdote from some regular joe....


So what are you saying CH?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Seems pretty evident to me.... Anecdotes are not scientific. They may be food for thought, but they are the McDonalds.... the Pizza Hut of such food.

I was not talking specifically about your anecdote. 

Why oh why would doctors proscribe something they knew was going to make people sick? Some kind of conspiracy?!?! No such beast....


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> All I can say is last year was the first time I have ever gotten one. It is also the first year I never got a cold or flu. Food for thought.


.....same here...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Again, I can only go off my personal experience. I have always come down with at least one miserable cold or flu a year. But last year (or this year) I got the shot and for the first time in a real long time I got through the whole year without a cold or flu. Must be something to it, or maybe I just got lucky this year.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Why oh why would doctors proscribe something they knew was going to make people sick? Some kind of conspiracy?!?! No such beast....


Are you really that naive? Dr's prescribe Drugs to people everyday that later turn out to be something evil or addictive. Look at how many people give their kids ritalin just for being childlike cause some Dr said they have ADHD. According to the ADHD checklist EVERY kid is ADHD!

Some people don't realise that it's up to ourselves to research prescription drugs and be as well informed as possible.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I get a shot every year when it's free (company pays). Lots of people at work either don't bother or are skeptical, but I've never had any side effects so why not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

"Are you really that naive?"

Naive is thinking that there's any sort of conspiracy involved! No one is saying that the medical profession isn't capable of making mistakes (FK Ritalin.... Look no further than Thalidomide for that example)

The difference is no one still proscribes thalidomide.

Naive is thinking that there are kids out there who don't NEED the assistance that drugs like Ritalin have to offer.... That such drugs might be over-proscribed is a whole different subject.

When in doubt... ask your doctor.... If you don't think you can trust your doctor, get a new one. If you don't think you can trust ANY doctor, get yourself a better education and become one yourself.

"Something evil"
There's no such thing as evil....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We trusted that the doctor that prescribed Vioxx to my Mother knew what he was doing as well. He is still handing out feelgood candy, My Mother died of a massive heart attack a week after she started taking it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Are you really that naive?"
> 
> Naive is thinking that there's any sort of conspiracy involved! No one is saying that the medical profession isn't capable of making mistakes (FK Ritalin.... Look no further than Thalidomide for that example)
> 
> ...


CH - I normally find your comments somewhat amusing in a sad kinda way but this time you are so pessimistic and antagonistic that you are contradicting yourself from post to post...Think before you speak...lol!!

I don't believe there are massive conspiracies to deceive the public (people in general are just too stupid) but I do believe in the ignorance of the masses. What initially appears to be a good thing can be sold as a great thing only to be found to be a bad thing once people wade through all the BS.

Everyone else - I've been getting the flu shot for the past 8 years. I have 3 kids that bring home every virus and bacteria home from our local petri dish (school) and while I've been sick at times over the past 8 years, I've only had the flu once. My kids of course get sick (cause that's what kids do) but nothing too serious...knock on wood. 

I understand the concept behind the Flu Virus and personally think it's a good thing. But...time will tell I guess...:wave:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Are you really that naive?"
> 
> Naive is thinking that there's any sort of conspiracy involved! No one is saying that the medical profession isn't capable of making mistakes (FK Ritalin.... Look no further than Thalidomide for that example)
> 
> ...


At NO point did I suggest a conspiracy NOR did I suggest that NO child need medical therapy. I was merly pointing out the fact that to trust being medicated just cause someone with "a piece of paper hanging on the wall" (sound familiar?) says so is not always prudent.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> proscribe ..


You're suggesting I might need some education?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

You might, if you don't recognize a typo when you see it.... 

"is not always prudent"
More prudent than trusting someone with NO qualifications at all.... 

I guess I'll say it again... 

When in doubt... ask your doctor.... If you don't think you can trust your doctor, get a new one. If you don't think you can trust ANY doctor, get yourself a better education and become one yourself.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> You might, if you don't recognize a typo when you see it....


No, I see a misspelling in the same post 2 times!!! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

And if that's all you see, you must be pretty short-sighted. 

Or desperate to find ANY excuse.... 

Either way it says way more about you than it does about me


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

:zzz:

10 characters


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

You can't fall asleep if you've never been awake


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've never had the shot, and haven't had the flu in at least 5 years. As I get older and my immune system weakens I might get it. At this time I just don't see the point though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

"haven't had the flu in at least 5 years"
What's the quote from "Holy Grail"???

"You lucky, lucky bastard!"

LOL

I don't get flu very often, but when I do, it's a guarantee I'll be OUT for almost an entire week.

Washing ones hands often helps.... So does not shaking hands with eery stranger you ever meet (Ian Anderson called it The Rubbing Elbows tour a couple of years ago, IIRC)


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

I have never gotten the shot myself, but my 2 boys have gotten it in the past.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Had it once about seven years ago, went home, broke into a fever and was sick for 2 days. That was the last one. Proper diet,exercise and looking after myself (vitamin supplements) and (knock on wood) have been fine ever since. It's a matter of personal choice and mine is no.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never had the flu shot, and rarely got the flu, but this year I'm working in a long term care facility with some medically fragile clients, and we are required to get the shot. I got it on October 26 and I've had no ill effects from it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "haven't had the flu in at least 5 years"
> What's the quote from "Holy Grail"???
> 
> "You lucky, lucky bastard!"
> ...


I work out a ton and eat well. That's all I can attribute it to. Because when I was in grade school I got EVERYTHING that was going around. I even had Scarlett Fever which I didn't know people still got. But since some lifestyle changes I rarely get sick (with the exception of my migraines).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I get them free at work. I've never had any problems with them, and I've been getting one for years. Yes that's just another anecdote--so take it for what it is.

One thing about flu shots is that they can't cover all the strains of flu. You could still get one you weren't vaccinated against.

Also--you may already have the flu and not realize it--get the shot and get sick. It wasn't the shot that did it--but that you already picked up the bug.

Lots of variables.

But as none of you can infect me over the internet--and I've had my shot--do as you wish--if you're an adult--you can decide for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

"with the exception of my migraines"
Which are more of a 'condition' (And a really crappy one at that) than an illness.... My wife gets 'em from time to time... I wouldn't wish those on anybody...


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*My opinion*

OK so this is my take on all this. By trade I am a plumber at a University.I have gotten the flue shot for 5 yrs now and can honestly say I may have had the flue once and when I did it was not the full blown knock you on your ass type .I may have been out of commision for a day or two.I use to get the flue every year before I started getting the shots and sometimes it was severe and others maybe feeling bad for a day or so. I can honestly say I was my hands many many times a day because of my trade so I dont know if that has alot to do with it too. 

So to wrap this short story up I myself seeing you have a small child going to school would ask your doctor and personally from my own experiences recommend it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When you go into boarding homes, rooming houses, subsidized housing and occasionally nursing homes,... you need all the protection you get. You are damn right I get the flu shot !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Naive is thinking that there are kids out there who don't NEED the assistance that drugs like Ritalin have to offer.... That such drugs might be over-proscribed is a whole different subject.


I agree. Add antibiotics there as well. They've become so over prescribed,
it's not as effective anymore. I've only had two shot's in my life. Both times, 
sick as all hell.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

You know, the flu and the cold viruses are different. So, getting a flu shot won't do a thing for your cold. Besides, these viruses mutate rapidly, which means that getting a flu shot won't provide extended immunity. That's why you must get a flu shot every year.

PS. No conspiracies involved in making the flu vaccine. Currently, the most popular method is to grow 3 different strains of the virus in chicken eggs. The fluid is collected and purified. The virus is put through different chemical treatments to destroy the virus. The virus fragments are then used to produce the vaccines.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

BLUES FAN said:


> I can honestly say I wash my hands many many times a day


That's the secret, people's people.sdsre


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I agree. Add antibiotics there as well. They've become so over prescribed,
> it's not as effective anymore. I've only had two shot's in my life. Both times,
> sick as all hell.


 Since the beginning of October I've had: 2 sinus infections and 2 throat infections. Antibiotics cleared them up, but they came back and now it appears I may also have tracheitis because of the sound of my cough. I'm in Asia, so the population density and level of air pollution being what it is, there is a much greater risk of getting these things. This time around, I'm trying to tough it out without antibiotics. I want my immune system to have a go at it. I've got one more week of work and then 2 weeks of paperwork to do at home and after that I'm on vacation until March, so it won't really affect my work (I get about 6 months of paid vacation a year, in case you wanted to know).


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Hope you get well soon.








(and sick again on your vacation..snarf..snarf).


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Hope you get well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same every year. Get sick in August, clears up the moment I go on vacation. I get sick because I deal with hundreds of people at work. What truly sucks is that I haven't been able to go to the gym in well over a month.


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I've gotten the shot every other year for the past 6 years, and I have only gotten the flu once in that time, and that was in a year when I didn't get the shot. But that's nothing conclusive anyways, as I would say I would only get the flu about once every 4 or 5 years anyway...


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

It's mind controling serum yano. Makes you buy and buy more for things for the holidays (present, decorations, candy and even more then 1 tree sometimes) 

I read that on the internet so it must be true
:smilie_flagge17:


----------

